# cm9 t9 dialer



## inline6power (Jun 20, 2011)

I see alot of talk on xda and this works on the gsm roms, it's a stock ics dialer that has smart dialing working. any way to get this to work on our CDMA roms?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

inline6power said:


> I see alot of talk on xda and this works on the gsm roms, it's a stock ics dialer that has smart dialing working. any way to get this to work on our CDMA roms?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


It works.,. Its in mine. I believe kejar has it in Gummy also.


----------



## inline6power (Jun 20, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> It works.,. Its in mine. I believe kejar has it in Gummy also.


in the cm9 rom or Zygot3 rom


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

inline6power said:


> in the cm9 rom or Zygot3 rom


Both

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## inline6power (Jun 20, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> Both
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


will you marry me? lol jk you the man DT. thanks a bunch.


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

You're a beast, DT. I didn't even realize it was in there. Now I don't need to download GO Contacts again.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## inline6power (Jun 20, 2011)

poontab said:


> Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


sorry about that , i thought i posted it in general. my apologies.


----------



## fronc (Aug 18, 2011)

Anyone have this APK in flashable/pushable format so we can add it to Axiom 2.2?


----------



## fronc (Aug 18, 2011)

I tried to make it flashable. Can anyone report if it works for them? Need a tester..

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12696-rom-axi0m-22-lkexp-v6-kernel-12302011/page__view__findpost__p__340835


----------



## albertsm (Aug 6, 2011)

fronc said:


> I tried to make it flashable. Can anyone report if it works for them? Need a tester..
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12696-rom-axi0m-22-lkexp-v6-kernel-12302011/page__view__findpost__p__340835


Wouldn't flash in clockwork, some error about add on script or something.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

